

This is how Facebook should look - kennethologist
http://theultralinx.com/2011/11/facebook-concept-minimal-ui-design.html

======
radley
particular issues:

\- a calendar that doesn't fit within a screen

\- jr-designer-style mid-grey-text everywhere

\- lots of negative space at the top (so most content falls below the fold)

\- layout made for high-res Macs so it won't fit in most 15" Win laptop
browsers (hint: pushy toolbars)

\- takes the worst parts of Googles redesign (bad grey fades, etc) [Edit -
looks like this is pre-redesign]

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
You're good. Care to review a site of mine?

It's still in debug mode and unlaunched. I've still got a few design changes.

TimeforZen.com username and password are both: "testing"

The JavaScript timer for meditation sessions is incomplete and won't reset, so
be warned if music starts playing after you've canceled it min-count.

~~~
radley
FWIW I'm also a DJ and play chill sets for my friends. I've dropped Alan Watts
& others during the deeper moments...

Colors and layouts are fine.

I'd simplify your "about" message. Your site is for meditation. Think
reverence.

I wouldn't put all the songs on a single page. I'd split them up. One benefit:
people could share links to sessions that they like or prefer.

I'd use the homepage to point out new sessions and group sessions by duration
and/or tone. New stuff should always be highlighted up top. Maybe add a
sidebar to handhold beginners. Something like: try it out, takes < 10 minutes,
few minutes to get prepared & 7-minute meditation session.

Then on each session's page, I'd have fun with the execution.

The 60 second countdown prevents new users from previewing the music & knowing
what they're in for (right mood, what volume to set their headphones at). A
preview would be helpful.

Show the large music image here & allow it to provide focus. Do your set-up
instructions (headphones, etc) then "click to start 10-second countdown". Have
screen fade to black during countdown and quickly fade back in when it's done.
Stuff like that.

I'd also want to know what the journey is like. All new age? Does it mellow
for a bit and get energetic again? 26-minutes is a long time to sit for
something without knowing where it's going.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Very interesting.

A few of these I considered already but couldn't because I'm PHP illiterate
and wanted to stick with a one page site with ajax but I originally wanted to
give each session it's OWN page with full image background, instructions,
comments, and share widgets. I decided against it because I wanted simplicity
but in the future I DO want to A/B test these ideas.

Another thing would be a free signup that allows you to keep track of your
meditation minutes each day. I think it'd be fun to see the minutes rack up.

------
rexf
Icon links instead of Text links is not a clear improvement.

Just like the current Gmail redesign, this Fb redesign has icons (with no text
labels) that force you to mouseover the icons in order to determine what
you're clicking on. While plain text is not necessarily trendy, it's very
obvious what the text link takes you to.

------
atarian
This is how Facebook SHOULDN'T look.. still I appreciate the person making it
and sharing it with the world. But come on, a scrolling marquee? ;) It's like
I'm in the 90s again.

------
d_theorist
It looks like somebody has tried to apply the new Google aesthetic
(whitespace! whooo!) to Facebook.

I mean, how much space do you really want to waste?

~~~
Karunamon
Whence cometh this entire "Whitespace is evil! Booooo!" meme?

~~~
d_theorist
Whitespace is not evil, but _too much_ whitespace is.

